# Timeshares in Russia?



## mamiecarter (Dec 8, 2007)

Notice you have a Russian Language website. How long before I can exchange into a timeshare in Russia? St Petersburg area preferably.


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 9, 2007)

I suspect the Russian language website is because there are a lot of Russians who own timeshares in other countries.

However, given DAE's model, I think they would have an opportunity to get some inventory in St. Pete and Moscow.  If I were in their shoes, I would work through the rental agencies that handle the numerous luxury rental apartments there which are owned by lots of individuals.  Give the rental agency something (perhaps a bunch of bonus weeks) for signing up owners of rental apartments they handle for DAE membership, and let the rental agency get an administration fee from the apartment owner for actual week deposits.  DAE has a lot of inventory in places that Russians like to go, so it should be attractive.

I have rented on of those well renovated apartments through such an agency in a Czarist period building a block off of Nevsky Prospekt in St. Petersburg, and it was well appointed, even with heated bathroom floors.


----------

